# mail order source for a mangrove?



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a decent sized mangrove?


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

You can try live aquaria or other online fish stores they tend to have them but not sure abou the size of them though.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

reefcleaners.org has had mangrove in the past.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I need something bigger than the reef places, like a 3 gal pot


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

NathanB said:


> I need something bigger than the reef places, like a 3 gal pot


A Mangrove what, tree? If so, Red, Black, White?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have some 1 and 5 gallon sweet mangrove, Maytenus phyllanthoides.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Red works, or anything grown in freshwater


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I have some 1 and 5 gallon sweet mangrove, Maytenus phyllanthoides.


I'm not familiar with that one


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

NathanB said:


> Red works, or anything grown in freshwater


saltwater here, sorry. Do you have a pic of what you wan't? The red saltwaters have a neat seed, looks like a green bean about 7 inches or so, then you just stick the bottom right in the soil.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

The reds should be able to switch over to fresh. I got a buddy who wants one to help keep his in door pond cleaner. Or thats an excuse to grow a big mangrove in his living room


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Wait a few months and I can send you some red or black mangrove "seeds", just plant and watch grow.

Several online reef sources sell mangroves.


----------

